# Largest Eastern to date



## Stickbow (May 6, 2012)

This is my largest Eastern to date. First one taken in Georgia. I was hunting WMA land. He was one of three that came in. All were about the same size but this one had a thicker beard. 

10 1/2 " Beard
7/8" Spurs
16.5 lbs


----------



## stringmusic (May 9, 2012)

Congrats man! That's a great bird, hope many more come your way.


----------



## wild1 (May 9, 2012)

Good job, congrats on a nice bird!


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 10, 2012)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Stickbow (May 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was absolutely thrilled to get him. I would have liked for the center piece of the mount (my avatar) 
to have been larger but used what I had.


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 21, 2012)

*Finished Mount*

Pictures of the completed mount.


----------



## jabb06 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## ASVP Viking (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice!! Congratulations


----------



## 5 string (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice one!


----------

